

Average sleep by city - pesenti
https://jawbone.com/blog/jawbone-up-data-by-cit/y

======
tzs
The link as submitted gets a 404, because the submitter transposed the
trailing / and the preceding character.

This is the correct link: [https://jawbone.com/blog/jawbone-up-data-by-
city/](https://jawbone.com/blog/jawbone-up-data-by-city/)

